# cheap starter set for young kids?



## ripit (Nov 28, 2009)

I plan on building a train table for Christmas this year. I'm not sure if this is the right forum to ask in as I'm guessing its geared towards better quality trains (kids are 2yrs and 4 yrs old so stuff is going to get broken). 

I'm still thinking through ideas. I already got this set but I'm contemplating something better that I can get additional parts for and or upgrade. 
http://www.amazon.com/Toystate-2558...ef=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1259425704&sr=8-2-fkmr1
fyi I got it on black friday for 25$.

I have basically got a cheap plastic set like this each year and each year, it has gotten destroyed being played with (its never been build onto a table though). We recently moved cross country so money is very tight but some more expensive upgrades would be possible in the future. The fact that they will likely get damaged also makes me want to go cheap (at least till they get older). 

Are there any inexpensive sets that might be suitable for young children that can be built on, or would I be better of with the cheap plastic ones for now?

fyi, what I am considering unless I come up with a better idea, is the above cat train, some thomas the train trains, or both. With the Thomas the trains ones, I would most likely try to make my own track (either out of wood with a router, or I would make molds and try to fabricate plastic pieces). The thomas the train stuff is just too expensive for the cheap plastic junk it is. The kids might have fun making their own stuff anyway (tunnels, buildings etc). We could have some fun craft projects.

Is there something better that can be upgraded out there that would be suitable for young kids (preferable something with a simple starter set available under 60$), or would I be best off with my current ideas?

any help or ideas would be greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

hey ,for 25 this i s a nice buy.

i'm not interested in sets n=much and as a result not very verse in the subch but AFAIK nothing acceptably good starts below 100


----------



## tkruger (Jan 18, 2009)

The way I look at it if the kids a really young the $25 Cat set looks ideal. Not much lost if it is damaged, looks fun, comes with trucks. Lots of possibilities for their imaginations to run wild. A cheep set is what got me interested in this hobby.


----------



## ripit (Nov 28, 2009)

Thanks for the input. I'm going to make the table with removable tops anyway (so it can be changed to a table for matchbox car tracks) so it shouldn't be an issue to upgrade when they are older.


----------



## NativeTXan (Dec 17, 2009)

My almost 4 year old has had that Cat set since last Christmas thanks to his uncle. He's been crazy about trains for a while, so it's seen some use. This year we're moving up to some O gauge on a simple 5x7 layout. Two independent loops with Thomas on one and Percy on the other.

As for inexpensive wooden Thomas track, there are several companies making identical track just without the paint/stenciling for far less.  We've got piles of both and they all work well together.


----------



## Lester Perry (Nov 7, 2008)

My 4 year old Grandson has the wooden Thomas set. He goes in spells of playing with it when he is here. NativeTXan is correct about the track. Also we have purchased a lot of stuff at A.C. Moore at 40% off.At 4 & 2 this is the best bet. Start with a small set as their interest grows the train stuff can grow. This stuff is virtually indestructible. As far as electric goes wait until about 8 years old see if there is an interest, it's a lot of money to go into blindly.


----------

